# Steer clear of hypersonic steel



## masonbell1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Last Saturday we were hunting. And didn't see any wood ducks seen a bunch of mallards and ringnecks sky high but they didn't want in there. So as we were leaving my buddy shot 3 times for the heck of it at a crow.And blew the whole end of his barrel and choke out of his super black eagle 2.Anybody else had problems with them shells?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 25, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> Last Saturday we were hunting. And didn't see any wood ducks seen a bunch of mallards and ringnecks sky high but they didn't want in there. So as we were leaving my buddy shot 3 times for the heck of it at a crow.And blew the whole end of his barrel and choke out of his super black eagle 2.Anybody else had problems with them shells?



was his choke screwed in all the way? never heard of the end of a barrel blowing off with the choke


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like he might have had something partly plug up the end of the barrel.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 25, 2013)

May have hung up a shot cup.


----------



## masonbell1 (Jan 25, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> was his choke screwed in all the way? never heard of the end of a barrel blowing off with the choke



Yea it was. But like the end of barrel basically exploded and the choke blew in a bunch of pieces


----------



## The Fever (Jan 25, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> Yea it was. But like the end of barrel basically exploded and the choke blew in a bunch of pieces



If you follow the logic of how a cartridge goes off inside a chamber and follows down the barrel, there is no way that the gases and shot, unhindered, could provide enough pressure to the barrel to cause this to happen. I go with the above suggestions that something was wrong with his choke or his barrel was plugged....


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 25, 2013)

I know personally 5 different folks who have destroyed 5 guns shooting that crap.  1 SBE I, 1 SBE II, 2 Berettas..a 391 and an A400, and for the kicker...an 870....yes an indestructable 870.  Damages range from exploded barrels to parts and pieces of the actions falling out.  In the case of the 870, parts of the bolt fell out.  This stuff is trash, and its dangerous.  One of the Berettas had a split 8" long down the barrel and one of the Benellis had a 6' split AND and split barrel end and the choke was blown out.  DO NOT SHOOT THIS CRAP!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lets see some pictures.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 25, 2013)

One thing to consider is most all of the choke tubes that I shoot do not suggest shooting anything past 1500 feet per second. The hypersonic travels at 1700. That might explain his choke blowing out and if the barrel was cold it could have also fractured his barrel from the shock.


----------



## masonbell1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's the pic. I may have exaggerated a little bit lol the barrel was warped


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Jan 25, 2013)

i had an issue with them not firing and if one would go off i had to manually pull out if the chamber. i wrote remington and got a prepaid label ti send back but had already thrown the box away(i use a dry box). i will never buy them again.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 25, 2013)

As much as I LOVE my remington guns, and I mean love! I must admit, there waterfowl loads are sub par.


----------



## maughdr (Jan 25, 2013)

Had to be something else going on there, I can't see how a shell blows the barrel up like that


----------



## devin25gun (Jan 25, 2013)

Need to make sure the choke was not overchoked for the steel.  They will tell u what chokes to use with steel or lead. Hope he wasnt using a full or xfull.  It will blow a barrel out indeed.  Steel won't condense like lead and will rip the end right off of a barrel.  Have seen it happen expecially with 3.5 shells.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 25, 2013)

Joe Overby said:


> I know personally 5 different folks who have destroyed 5 guns shooting that crap.  1 SBE I, 1 SBE II, 2 Berettas..a 391 and an A400, and for the kicker...an 870....yes an indestructable 870.  Damages range from exploded barrels to parts and pieces of the actions falling out.  In the case of the 870, parts of the bolt fell out.  This stuff is trash, and its dangerous.  One of the Berettas had a split 8" long down the barrel and one of the Benellis had a 6' split AND and split barrel end and the choke was blown out.  DO NOT SHOOT THIS CRAP!



You said 5 and named seven...something was in that gun that wasnt supposed to be and i aint talkin about the shell


----------



## carolinaboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I was shooting the other day and ran out of shells. A buddy gave me a hypersonic and some other shells. A group of birds came in I shot once a bird fell shot the second time and it didnt feel right almost pulled the trigger the third time but didnt. I took the third shell out and opend the reciever and looked down the barrel and the wad was stuck in side glad I didnt shoot that final shell.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 25, 2013)

wray912 said:


> You said 5 and named seven...something was in that gun that wasnt supposed to be and i aint talkin about the shell



Seven?
1 Benelli SBE + 1 Benelli SBE2 + 1 Beretta 391 +1 Beretta A400 + 1 Remington 870 = 5 guns


----------



## SouthrnPride (Jan 25, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> As much as I LOVE my remington guns, and I mean love! I must admit, there waterfowl loads are sub par.



I remember my first duck season...


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 25, 2013)

The Fever said:


> If you follow the logic of how a cartridge goes off inside a chamber and follows down the barrel, there is no way that the gases and shot, unhindered, could provide enough pressure to the barrel to cause this to happen. I go with the above suggestions that something was wrong with his choke or his barrel was plugged....





maughdr said:


> Had to be something else going on there, I can't see how a shell blows the barrel up like that




If anything plugs up a barrel and you fire off a shell I guarantee a hole is going to get blown somewhere for that pressure to  be release.  Saw my dad blow up a Belgium made Browning barrel b/c he was shooting some old shells and a wad hung up in the barrel and then fired off a good shell behind it.  It opened the side of that barrel up like it was a tin can.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 25, 2013)

wray912 said:


> You said 5 and named seven...something was in that gun that wasnt supposed to be and i aint talkin about the shell



No I did not.  I said 5 guns.  1 SBE I, 1 SBE II, 2 Berettas, and an 870.  Try again.  Say what you want about barrel obstructions but to have it happen to 5 different guns owned by 5 different guys in 5 different blinds over the course of 2 weeks and its more than a coincidence.  You don't have to believe me if you don't want, I don't really care either way.  But, its not allowed in the blind with me...I care about my personal safety.  Keep on shootin it if you want...its your gun...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 25, 2013)

i know my long range choke states not to use anything larger than BB and nothing over 1500fps so i stay under that but have seen a black cloud wad stick in the barrel in a stoger 3500 so if you get you shells wet look for corrosion and only use shells that are nice and clean.


----------



## masonbell1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Joe Overby said:


> No I did not.  I said 5 guns.  1 SBE I, 1 SBE II, 2 Berettas, and an 870.  Try again.  Say what you want about barrel obstructions but to have it happen to 5 different guns owned by 5 different guys in 5 different blinds over the course of 2 weeks and its more than a coincidence.  You don't have to believe me if you don't want, I don't really care either way.  But, its not allowed in the blind with me...I care about my personal safety.  Keep on shootin it if you want...its your gun...


I believe ya man


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 26, 2013)

SouthrnPride said:


> I remember my first duck season...



Love it!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 27, 2013)

What kind of choke was in the gun?


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 27, 2013)

If he got off three shots, then I would say a wad was stuck from the second shot.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 4, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> If he got off three shots, then I would say a wad was stuck from the second shot.



It certainly can happen.  You should never, ever shoot shells that have gotten wet at all.  After having this happen to me once, I am a total freak about shell dryness.  You do NOT want a stuck wad.

That said, if you keep the shells dry, hypersonic is fantastic at killing birds.  Their 1.25 ounce number2 at 1700fps is close to a PERFECT all purpose waterfowl load.  But it will rattle your teeth worse than any 3.5" load I have ever shot.  I am afraid to shoot the 3.5" hypersonics.  

I think most people who have had guns messed up from them were shooting too tight a choke.  I shot mine through a Carlson Black Cloud mod choke.  It threw a great pattern to 50-60 yards.


----------

